
Demonstration Proves Nuclear Fission System Can Provide Space Exploration Power - dhimes
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/demonstration-proves-nuclear-fission-system-can-provide-space-exploration-power
======
dhimes
A little more background on the power source:

[http://oakridgetoday.com/2018/02/15/y-12-reactor-core-
could-...](http://oakridgetoday.com/2018/02/15/y-12-reactor-core-could-be-
used-for-power-on-moon-mars/)

